# Recovered from the Mystery disease? I'm not sure, but he is feeling betta! imageheavy



## Jayoen (Dec 16, 2012)

Hah, see what I did there? I'm so punny, I crack myself up.

Some of you may remember Giovanni, I posted about him here a little over two months ago, where he exhibited symptoms of the "Mystery disease" Where their fins turn black, fall off, and they die very quickly, except, he didn't die. He's feeling better than ever, and has even been making me some bubble nests! I think his fins may always look a little bit funky! But that's okay, he's my boy, and if he's got funky fins so be it! I still love 'im!

Lets see some photos and videos you say? okay.

Here he is when I first brought him home!










Here he is right after the freak water change accident occurred!



















AND A VIDEO

Here are some photos of him recently, he's had quite the fin regrowth!



































And finally another video~

Oh and don't forget the bubble nest!


----------



## Jayoen (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh, incase anyone is curious what I did for treatment! I treated with Tetracyline, and a heated tank! He cleared up just fine, just made the water in the tank look kind of gross!

I am not actually sure if this is the mystery disease, but anything is possible.
I did a 100% water change after I saw him clamp his fins, and that they were darkened, then immediately started treating with Tetracyline.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice pun!He's looking good!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Glad he pulled through!!


----------



## Jayoen (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm glad too! He's back to his old sassy self! He's feeling we'll enough to sass his poor little tank mate shrimp.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

How strange, I would have freaked out if I saw that! Glad he's recovered.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow he recovered to well!!! He looks awesome, great job!


----------



## Jayoen (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks! I'm really glad he pulled through! But I'm thankful for all the people here who helped me!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

This wasn't the mystery disease. It was from the water change issue: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=122783

There are a variety of things that cause massive tissue death like this.. If it was an actual infection, Tetracycline would not have done a thing. In your case it was not, but very glad he made it!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

It doesn't sound like the mystery disease, but I'm glad he's a lot better!


----------

